# plastisol heat transfers,companies.



## infmscloth1ng (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello im doing a bit of research into plastisol heat transfers and was wondering if anybody could fill me in on some good quality companies they could reccomend, also if anybody knows any companies in germany or france?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you looking for a supplier of custom transfers or stock designs?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ace transfer company, heat transfer warehouse, versa trans. all are good and all have a good product.


----------



## infmscloth1ng (Jan 30, 2011)

proworlded said:


> Are you looking for a supplier of custom transfers or stock designs?


 All custom designs


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

all i mentioned will do your work and if you follow the directions you will be happy. these come out much better than screen printing imo. no thick plastic feel to them.


----------



## sassygirlztees (Apr 5, 2011)

Check out Semo Imprints www.semoimprints.com. They are the cheapest by far that I've found anywhere. Nice quality as well.....


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Everything you could possible want to know about plastisol transfers.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

brice said:


> Everything you could possible want to know about plastisol transfers.


Well there are quite a few companies not included, which is understandable since some of them keep their pricing confidential.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

sassygirlztees said:


> Check out Semo Imprints www.semoimprints.com. They are the cheapest by far that I've found anywhere. Nice quality as well.....


My only order from them had 20 mis-registered transfers in the middle of the stack but there were 20 good ones at the bottom that had obviously been printed after the fact (they were aligned differently on the paper). I just didn't like the fact they left the bad transfers in (I ruined one shirt). Otherwise they were inexpensive and quick. I recommend them but check all the transfers before pressing.


----------



## sassygirlztees (Apr 5, 2011)

Good to know...thanks for the heads up Wormil.....


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

wormil said:


> Well there are quite a few companies not included, which is understandable since some of them keep their pricing confidential.


Share share share. What other vendors are you aware of that I haven't referenced? SEMO has been contacted for samples and when I have them, they will be added to the list. Dowling Graphics' costs are private (not on a web site) so I don't publish them. 

I guess I should include a list of not listed vendors due to unpulished prices. Right now, my list would include only Dowling.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

brice said:


> Share share share. What other vendors are you aware of that I haven't referenced?


There are a few more with online pricing here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

For custom transfers I really like working with Versatranz. They are reasonably priced, easy to work with and we have received great product & customer service.


----------



## sassygirlztees (Apr 5, 2011)

wormil said:


> There are a few more with online pricing here:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


Hey Wormil...

I noticed on your list that you have Mustang Graphics down for 12.5 x 12.5 as their standard size sheet and 13 X 15 for their XL. The pricing I received from them this past weekend only referenced a 13 X 15 sheet....nothing about a 12.5 X 12.5....

Just an FYI....


----------



## sassygirlztees (Apr 5, 2011)

wormil said:


> There are a few more with online pricing here:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


One more thing I noticed on your list about Mustang Graphics.

They said their turnaround was 1-3 days...unless she is out of town. Then again...maybe the ? is the right indication.


----------



## CodeShirts (May 15, 2010)

If you're in Europe (which it seems you probaby are) I'd steer clear of versatranz, I supplied print ready artwork, was charged an artwork fee but thought what the hell, ill go through with it anyway and was just about to pay prior to the printing being done only to find out they wanted around $150 to ship a couple of pieces of paper. Couldn't justify paying that so got stung with a cancellation fee... be sure you know all the charges upfront.

I'm currently having some prints made by a UK company who is making me some waterbased screenprinted transfers, it will be interesting to see how they come out, sounds promising though.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

sassygirlztees said:


> ....nothing about a 12.5 X 12.5....
> 
> Just an FYI....


I have an old price list with that on it, she may have changed sizes. I know the setup charges on it are wrong too.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

I want to address the concern wormil had with our company to rest our customers minds a little. We are under new ownership as of 2009. The misregistration had to do with the film seperations being printed out on vellum and not preshrinking the paper. We have switched over to waterproof film and preshrink all paper before printing. Try us again wormil  Please we miss you!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I will do that.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

And I did that... I sent Semo a rush order and despite being swamped with work they managed to knock it out and ship the same day. The transfers peeled nicely and have a very soft hand. There was some small text in the design that I worried about but it came out razor sharp. There was a hiccup with the order but a quick phone call and it was handled professionally. A lot of transfer companies could take lessons from your phone customer service.


----------

